# Pre-Employment Physical Exam-strength test?



## OreoThief (Nov 14, 2007)

I am due to take a pre-employment physical later this week for employment with a private ambulance company. I am concerned about a possible "strength" test. Has anyone taken a physical with a strength test, and if so, what did it consist of?

My other concern, is I have some "extra padding", and was wondering if being overweight can disqualify you for employment. I can lift the weight, and I can do the work... and I am NOT "obese"... I'm just wondering if these things could cause trouble.

Any feedback?B)


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 14, 2007)

Not sure what "strength test" they are testing. Some test grip strength, where others do a lift test, etc. I would not worry about the "extra padding" as I and most others have plenty as well. 

Good luck!

R/r 911


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 14, 2007)

another concern I have....

There will be a drug screening test. I have a valid prescription, and a letter from my doctor to substantiate the "positive" results that I am anticipating. Will providing the letter and prescription be enough, or are they going to dig and ask WHY I have the prescription, etc. Just a bit concerned about privacy, that's all. :unsure: There is certainly nothing that will prevent me from performing all of my duties, but I'm still a bit private about it....

Any ideas?


----------



## EMT007 (Nov 15, 2007)

Can't say about your prescription issue, although I can't see why it would be a big deal if you can substantiate a legitimate medical Rx. 

As far as a strength test, my company does what seems to be a fairly lengthy one. We have all applicants strap on a 30 pound exercise vest and carry our airway bag, trauma box and c-spine bag (about another 25-30 pounds) up and down about 5 flights of stairs (running) and time it. Then they carry the heavy end of a 200 pound dummy strapped to a backboard up and down a flight of stairs. After that, they load that dummy onto our gurney, carry the gurny/dummy up about 5 steps, then back down, and then load the gurny into the ambulance. All in all, fairly exhaustive of what they might be expected to do on an average call. This is where we lose the majority of female applicants, but a fair number make it through.


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 15, 2007)

OMG.... what company do you work for..... Navy SEALS?

:unsure:

wow......


----------



## firecoins (Nov 15, 2007)

I have never had to wear a 30 pound vest on a call.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 15, 2007)

OreoThief said:


> another concern I have....
> 
> There will be a drug screening test. I have a valid prescription, and a letter from my doctor to substantiate the "positive" results that I am anticipating. Will providing the letter and prescription be enough, or are they going to dig and ask WHY I have the prescription, etc. Just a bit concerned about privacy, that's all. :unsure: There is certainly nothing that will prevent me from performing all of my duties, but I'm still a bit private about it....
> 
> Any ideas?



Usually, most drug screening is performed to check for narcotics such as opioid base type of medications, amphetamine levels, cannabis levels, etc. 

You should had notice that your employer probably had a disclaimer on where you signed your name, that if you have any illness or injury that might prevent or interfere with your job performance. This includes many illnesses or injuries, prescriptions, etc. 

Sorry, you can't expect to be under care using narcotic analgesics, amphetamine, psychotropic medications, that have could have potential side effects, etc. Safety is the ultimate issue no matter if you have a note from your physician or not.




EMT007 said:


> As far as a strength test, my company does what seems to be a fairly lengthy one. We have all applicants strap on a 30 pound exercise vest and carry our airway bag, trauma box and c-spine bag (about another 25-30 pounds) up and down about 5 flights of stairs (running) and time it. Then they carry the heavy end of a 200 pound dummy strapped to a backboard up and down a flight of stairs. After that, they load that dummy onto our gurney, carry the gurny/dummy up about 5 steps, then back down, and then load the gurny into the ambulance. All in all, fairly exhaustive of what they might be expected to do on an average call. This is where we lose the majority of female applicants, but a fair number make it through.



I agree this very stringent. I don't remember the last time I had carry and personally would NEVER run on any call. Besides, for carrying any equipment, that is what firefighters are for , as well, why so many bags? One have to have a C-spine bag, airway bag? 

Is this really a fair representation of the job performance? Personally, I think some of the females would have a good case if pushed. 

R/r 911


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 15, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> You should had notice that your employer probably had a disclaimer on where you signed your name, that if you have any illness or injury that might prevent or interfere with your job performance. This includes many illnesses or injuries, prescriptions, etc.
> 
> Sorry, you can't expect to be under care using narcotic analgesics, amphetamine, psychotropic medications, that have could have potential side effects, etc. Safety is the ultimate issue no matter if you have a note from your physician or not.
> R/r 911



Rid-
Actually, I haven't signed anything yet; all of this information has been via telephone, although I'm sure I'll have to sign a disclosure prior to testing. I must say, I disagree with what you wrote, when you said that "you can't expect to be under care using narcotic analgesics, amphetamine....." :glare:

I have been on a low dosage amphetamine based medication for several years, and I am very familiar with it- there are no side effects that cause me any difficulties, or that would prevent me from doing my job. Sorry, I don't lump myself in the same category with someone who is taking tylenol with codeine, or sedatives for a medical condition, which could put both themselves, their partner and patients at risk. There are EMTs who have diabetes, epilepsy and lots of other medical conditions that have to be managed with medication, which may or may not show up during a screening. The point is, if the condition is completely UNDER CONTROL and there are no side effects or other problems with their medicaitons, the type of medication used is irrelevant. Assumptions like the one you made above is the reason why there are medical privacy laws, so that no one makes any assumptions about anyone, their medical conditions or their capabilities. Remember, assume makes an A-S-S out of U and ME. 

No hard feelings, Rid- I still love reading your posts, I just don't agree with you here.


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 15, 2007)

EMT007 said:


> As far as a strength test, my company does what seems to be a fairly lengthy one. We have all applicants strap on a 30 pound exercise vest and carry our airway bag, trauma box and c-spine bag (about another 25-30 pounds) up and down about 5 flights of stairs (running) and time it. Then they carry the heavy end of a 200 pound dummy strapped to a backboard up and down a flight of stairs. After that, they load that dummy onto our gurney, carry the gurny/dummy up about 5 steps, then back down, and then load the gurny into the ambulance. All in all, fairly exhaustive of what they might be expected to do on an average call. This is where we lose the majority of female applicants, but a fair number make it through.



Hmmm.... still chewing on this. It sounds a bit exaggerated (and very discouraging) to me. The manikins used for general training are usually around 165 lbs, to simulate an "average" sized person. Are you saying they use an EXTRA heavy one to pre-qualify people for an EMT job? A test like this may lead one to believe that muscle is more important than brain. Would you mind telling me which company has such a challenging screening process?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 15, 2007)

OreoThief said:


> Rid-
> Actually, I haven't signed anything yet; all of this information has been via telephone, although I'm sure I'll have to sign a disclosure prior to testing. I must say, I disagree with what you wrote, when you said that "you can't expect to be under care using narcotic analgesics, amphetamine....." :glare:
> 
> I have been on a low dosage amphetamine based medication for several years, and I am very familiar with it- there are no side effects that cause me any difficulties, or that would prevent me from doing my job. Sorry, I don't lump myself in the same category with someone who is taking tylenol with codeine, or sedatives for a medical condition, which could put both themselves, their partner and patients at risk. There are EMTs who have diabetes, epilepsy and lots of other medical conditions that have to be managed with medication, which may or may not show up during a screening. The point is, if the condition is completely UNDER CONTROL and there are no side effects or other problems with their medicaitons, the type of medication used is irrelevant. Assumptions like the one you made above is the reason why there are medical privacy laws, so that no one makes any assumptions about anyone, their medical conditions or their capabilities. Remember, assume makes an A-S-S out of U and ME.
> ...



Actually, there are quite a bit of documented side effects of amphetamine type prescription medications. Thus, the reason it is screened in most pre-employers application (other than illegal uses). Mood swings, increased anger, HTN, tachycardia and arrhythmias are not uncommon when persons are placed under stressful events. A increased liability for an employer. 

Yes, you are right there are other medical conditions, as you described. Unfortunately they too have high restrictions, and as well as those on analgesics and psychotropic medications. Actually, we had to discharge two excellent Paramedics because of similar problems. One has to function and maintain "clear critical thinking skills" and any presentations of interference can lead to appropriate dismissal, physician note or not.

I know of some nurses on heavy medications such as Duragesic patches, (stronger than Morphine) for pain, would you trust their judgement on calculating chemo or medications for your child? ... 

Be sure to be honest with your employer upfront. Chances are if you are under therapy for a required medication and have been for a while, there will be no problem. What frequently occurs, is many withhold and then get burned later.

Good luck, 

R/r 911


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 15, 2007)

You bring up a good point with cardiac troubles induced by amphetamines. This has been a concern for me also, but at this point, the benefits outweigh the risks, and I am on a low dosage. Don't have much trouble in the way of mood swings..... outside from my normal self, anyway.


----------



## Littlebit (Nov 15, 2007)

Most employers test for the 5 most common illegal drugs- (they follow the same format at the DOT)  Although some hospitals have added a few more to the list.  You do not need to share with the facility that is doing your urine collection (meds you are currently on)  The lab will send the results to the Medical review officer who will then contact you directly to inquire on any prescription medications you may be taking & hopefully will verify that it is "your prescription"
The medical facility that is doing your pre-employment assessment should inquire on your prescription medications for various reasons.  They will then make a determination on whether the "medications" would interfere in you providing your duties.  
The strentgh test seems "pretty intense"  Good luck with that one.


----------



## EMT007 (Nov 17, 2007)

haha well I do feel a bit embarrassed that no one else seems to have such a physical test, but no my description isn't exaggerated (it actually used to be longer :blush: - we used to have a station where they did a fireman's drag for about 30 feet). We basically want to make sure that our applicants can handle anything they might be expected to do on a call, and it certainly is indicative of what we might have to do, as I've done all of them at one point or another.


----------



## So. IL Medic (Nov 17, 2007)

Oreo, one county service I applied to had a physical test of carrying a 200 lb mannikin, loading in onto a stairchair, then bringing it down a couple flights of stairs, transferring it to a cot, then loading the cot onto the truck. The service I work for now didn't have such a test - just a general 'demonstrate ability to lift pt from ground or vehicle to backboard or cot'. Moving people is a large part of what we do so you must be able to lift.

As far as size or "padding," who cares? As long as you can perform your duties, physical attributes don't matter.

As far as prescriptions or med conditions - be honest with the employer and your coworkers. It should be no problem as long as you can safely perform duties....and drive the ambulance. That's key. We had an employee placed on leave because of a med condition/pharm problem that destroyed his/her sleep patterns. They would fall asleep on the way to late night calls so no night driving. Then fell asleep in back with a patient on board, and by asleep I mean out cold, not able to be awakened without drastic measures. That resulted in leave until meds/sleep situation was fixed.


----------



## jakobsmommy2004 (Nov 17, 2007)

OreoThief said:


> I am due to take a pre-employment physical later this week for employment with a private ambulance company. I am concerned about a possible "strength" test. Has anyone taken a physical with a strength test, and if so, what did it consist of?
> 
> My other concern, is I have some "extra padding", and was wondering if being overweight can disqualify you for employment. I can lift the weight, and I can do the work... and I am NOT "obese"... I'm just wondering if these things could cause trouble.
> 
> Any feedback?B)



so you know for sure there is a strenght test?  ususally that is done after you are hired and not in the doctors office.  The doc will do the normal physical test like sqwat down, bend over touch your toes, listen to your lungs and heart, pee in the cup and blow into the breathalizer. then your company might give you a strength test.  Trust me you should see some of the employees where i work. 300+lbs and thats not muscle. good luck i dont think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## natrab (Nov 23, 2007)

It depends on what it's for.  I did a test for San Francisco FD ambulance service that involved carrying two 35 pound bags up 7 flights of stairs, dragging a 165lb dummy 15 feet, carrying the bags back down the stairs, and unloading and reloading a gurney loaded with 165lbs all within 3 minutes and 15 seconds.  I managed to do it in 3:03 and I am *not* a major athlete (got a couple extra pounds myself).

The test I did for AMR just involved some lifting of different weights simulating lifting a gurney and carrying weight up and down three steps.  That's probably what you can expect for a private ambulance.


----------

